# Knuckling over



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sick to my stomach right now because I think one of my pups is knuckling over. I can't even go to the vet till Monday and I just don't know what to do for her but it looks awful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I hope the vet knows how to treat it. Very few do. Do a search, pitbullmamanatl has had awesome success and documented it somewhere here


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It's ok. Unless it continues to get worse after trying to fix it then you should be fine.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/41400-knuckling-question.html

Do a search, there are tons of threads on knuckling. Many of the best info is in threads where people were not posting about knuckling in specific, but we saw pictures and pointed it out. I am trying to sift through them to find you some good ones.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that. Wonder if it is being caused by too good of nutrition. Glad your taking her to the vet on Monday. Even though it goes against what you are used to doing a change in diet to a less nutrient rich diet might turn it around. Sounds like the poor girls bones are growing too quickly causing the knuckling over. Ever consider raw?

Best of luck,
Joe


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

sorry to hear that princess,i sure hope he'll b fine. now help me out ap13.aint that when the ligaments out run the bones or i got it backwards? and i thought protein alone dont cause it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

welder said:


> sorry to hear that princess,i sure hope he'll b fine. now help me out ap13.aint that when the ligaments out run the bones or i got it backwards? and i thought protein alone dont cause it.


Pretty much

"It is due to uneven growth pattern between the bone and tissue/muscle of the puppy and it is cause by dietary imbalances and/or missing micro-minerals and/or minerals that are not available to the body - difficult to assimilate." 
Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah don't worry like holly and Dave said tons of threads girl!! Don't worry! What made you notice if all of a sudden? That's how it will clear up too check the threads and post some pictures so we can see the progress.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey I have a question. Could the tile floor in my kitchen make her hold her feet funny? I've never noticed her doing this until today and it just broke my heart. She was standing in front of her food bowl and she was on tip toe (the bowl is short so I know it wasn't because of the height) and her joint was bent out towards the floor instead of back towards her body. It just looked really weird. So I clucked to her a little bit and she walked to me that way. I felt so bad so I scooped her up and took her into the living room to cuddle. She napped for awhile and when she got up she walked around my living room just fine. Could it be the floor? Or when they do this is it common to go back and forth? I did look at several threads on it that's what made me immediately think of knuckling over. Now I'm a little nervous that this is all my fault. When I got the pups they were super picky eaters. They both lost weight and I started adding milk replacer to their food trying to put weight on them. That worked for awhile but they REFUSED to eat the actual food. They would just lick the milk off. Well I changed food 3 times and they wouldn't eat anything. Finally I found something they would eat and I guess I should've asked opinions first. All of my dogs are on 4health except these 2. Well my female left food in her bowl after she was done eating and they literally climbed in the bowl and starting chowing down so I've been feeding them the adult food ever since. Could that be part of the problem? I know it can be fixed I just feel awful that its most likely something I've done. Everybody that knows me knows while I don't humanize my dogs I still feel like they are part of my family.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Pretty much
> 
> "It is due to uneven growth pattern between the bone and tissue/muscle of the puppy and it is cause by dietary imbalances and/or missing micro-minerals and/or minerals that are not available to the body - difficult to assimilate."
> Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM


Thanks for the link!! That basically answered my question!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You got a picture posted?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> You got a picture posted?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I don't. I was waiting for my husband to get home so he could either take the picture while I positioned her or vice versa. I will get one posted tomorrow. I will have to take it in the kitchen though because she doesn't do it in my living room.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

you got 24 more hrs before you can get her to the vet, best thing, dont strees over it because she will be able to tell.

depends on how old she is also, babies are born with very supple, and limber bones ,puppies the same way.

if she's getting a sound diet, maybe it might take a little time for her to finish developing [her bones strenghten and tendons and cartilage develop]

might not be a big issue, so unless she's in pain let her do as usual.

hope it works out


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sometimes it's not knuckling. I thought Spock was knuckling when he was a puppy, but his feet just bend hella weird when the pulls or bends to something. That's why a picture would help tell better. If she's doing it when standing still then it likely to be knuckling, but if it isn't always evident it may not be.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

welder said:


> sorry to hear that princess,i sure hope he'll b fine. now help me out ap13.aint that when the ligaments out run the bones or i got it backwards? and i thought protein alone dont cause it.


High protein has nothing to do with cause,, The only situation where it may be an issue is over feeding with a high protein that can speed up the process of knuckling over.. It has nothing to do with causing or the reason behind it.

There has been plenty of "debates" for years about what causes it, how its causes, what can be done to prevent, etc.. Many believe lower protein dog feeds help, seen enough to know its not true.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A picture is worth a thousand words..... Also read the thread Holy posted about knuckleing so we don't have to waist time repeating our selves.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I will post some pics up tomorrow. I had a little bit of a family crisis and didnt get a chance to. I did read the link that was posted though and I think it basically answered my question.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh no is this what is happening to my puppy? I've seen him doing it on and off...Also when he sitting & looks like this his leg kind of shakes? I know it's not the best picture, but I JUST stumbled across this thread. This is the only photo i have at the moment. I will try and get a better one tomorrow if it's needed.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Kain said:


> Oh no is this what is happening to my puppy? I've seen him doing it on and off...Also when he sitting & looks like this his leg kind of shakes? I know it's not the best picture, but I JUST stumbled across this thread. This is the only photo i have at the moment. I will try and get a better one tomorrow if it's needed.


Yea, we'd need a better pic, can't really see his feet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I see it a little and not really. He could have it a little but your pup looks older and this shouldn't be a problem at all. Knuckling would be very obvious in your case it looks like a growing puppy nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

performanceknls said:


> I see it a little and not really. He could have it a little but your pup looks older and this shouldn't be a problem at all. Knuckling would be very obvious in your case it looks like a growing puppy nothing to worry about.


I think I was being an overly worried mom last night, sorry! He doesn't do it every day I just notice it every now and then.


----------

